# What Grain/Pellets Do You Feed?



## Maxi'sMinis (Apr 8, 2009)

Besides a good quality hay.






I was wondering what type grain and/or pellets and brands do you feed your horses....





What do you feed your mares in foal?

also what do you feed your open mares?

What do you feed your foals to yearlings?

and your stallions?

How much do you feed each horse?

Do you mix your grains/pellets to a certain concentration of each?

Love to hear your experience with finding the best and/or favorite feed formula for all stages of mini growth and maturity.


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Apr 8, 2009)

I feed Progressive Nutrition's Diet Balancer to everything from broodmares, to babies to performance horses. For those who need more calories, I'll add alfalfa pellets and maybe some of Progressive Nutrition's Envision (calorie booster). I feed the recommended amount of Diet Balancer, then add the alfalfa pellets and/or Envision to maintain the body weight that I want.

Other companies make similar things.


----------



## Loess Hills (Apr 8, 2009)

We like the *KISS* principle. "Keep It Simple, Stupid"!

After many years of trying different feeds, for the past three years we have used the Progressive Grass Balancer for everyone from young foals to our 26-year old mare. We mix it with 1/4" alfalfa pellets and the amounts vary with each horse. It is a complete balanced feed, easily digestible, containes beet pulp, flax seed, and it's even manufactured not far from us in Iowa. We've talked with the reps on the 800 number with any questions, and although the price has gone up, we are totally satisfied.


----------



## Leeana (Apr 8, 2009)

I feed Strategy, a 14% protein 6% fat pelleted feed to the show horses. Broodmares and all outside horses are on a 16% sweet feed that is made by Country Acres that i get at my purina dealer.

What do you feed your mares in foal? 16% Sweet Feed + Mare Plus mineral, then i toss the extra beet pulp that is left over from the show horses out to the broodmares.

also what do you feed your open mares? Open mares are out with broodmares and east the same above.

What do you feed your foals to yearlings? They are out with the broodmares, so 16% sweet feed + beet pulp.

and your stallions? 16% sweet feed....i will toss a handful of beet pulp into them if i have extra left.

How much do you feed each horse? Most maintance horses in the barn get 2cups of the sweet feed (stallions), then the mares i just toss two scoops of grain out to them

Do you mix your grains/pellets to a certain concentration of each? Show horses in the barn get Strategy + Beet Pulp + Loose Minerals / Biotin suppliment AM and PM..then at noon they get dry strategy pellets.


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Apr 8, 2009)

So many different ways to feed there is no one right way. I feed alfalfa/orchard hay it is about 50/50. I also feed soaked beet pulp, whole oats to everyone. The hard keepers or nursing mare and young foals get Nutrena youth added to their ration.

It works for me everyone came out of winter in great shape and I like the way the look.


----------



## Jill (Apr 8, 2009)

We used to feed everyone a complete senior pellet (18% fiber / 14% protein / 5%) fat and good grass hay. The amount of pellets to hay varied but as a baseline, horses got about 50% of the feed from the pellets and 50% from the hay. However, we had trouble where a lot of our horses were just getting too fat on the senior feed. So now, many of our horses are getting a low carb pellet (20% fiber / 12% protein / 6% fat). They are no longer too fat and those that did have cresty necks no longer do. We do use the pellets as part of the hay. We have not used sweet feed in MANY years.

*What do you feed your mares in foal?* Complete senior feed pellet and orchard grass hay

*also what do you feed your open mares?* Low carb / low starch pellet and orchard grass hay

*What do you feed your foals to yearlings?* Complete senior feed pellet and orchard grass hay

*and your stallions?* kind of a mix of the two pellets and orchard grass hay


----------



## Becky (Apr 8, 2009)

I feed no grain here.

From foals to show horses, they are all on Progressive Nutritions' Alfalfa Formula Diet Balancer. It's a protein/vitamin/mineral supplement designed to be fed with alfalfa hay. I use 1/4" alfalfa pellets mostly as the alfalfa source. All get some grass hay daily. The show horses also get dry beet pulp shreds. The Diet Balancer is generally fed in an amount averaging 8 ozs per day. I use the alfalfa pellets to adjust weight up or down. The beet pulp to tweak the show horses.


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Apr 8, 2009)

Excellent information.

Jill what brand feed do you use? Very interested in your low carb pellet!


----------



## Jill (Apr 8, 2009)

It's actually from our local co-op (Culpeper Farmer's Co-op). It's formulated by Kentucky Equine Research and made at feed mills around the nation. Some of the country's most valuable hroses are fed KER feeds and we've been very happy with them. The prices are also very good compared to Purina, and I actually like what I read on these KER feeds better as well. Here is a chart about the feeds we can get at the Culpeper Farmer's Co-op:


----------



## Orkie (Apr 8, 2009)

[SIZE=14pt]We feed *Sports Formula by Blue Seal*. It's an 11% protein, high fat pelleted grain and alfalfa/grass mix hay. All my horses get it from stallions, open mares to broodmares.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=18pt]Forgot to mention that I also give my horses Dac products and they are all on the Orange for a vit./min. supplement and they also get the dac oil for their hair coat. It gives them an extra shine in the show pen.[/SIZE]


----------



## joyenes (Apr 8, 2009)

I feed my open mares and non show horses good quality 2nd cutting alfalfa or alfalfa mix hay.

My stallions get the same hay with Equine Adult.Except one older stallion get Equine Senior.

Pregnant Mares same hay with Equine Junior starting in the last 3 months of pregnacy and continuing until foals are weaned.

Foals Equine Junior until they are 2 1/2 years old with the same hay.

Show horses that are 2 1/2 and up get Equine Adult.


----------



## Kim~Crayonboxminiatures (Apr 8, 2009)

All of mine get our homegrown high quality grass hay, that seems to be enough to make them FAT!





I love the Triple Crown products, and I have used their Lite, 30% Supplement and Growth Formula. Currently I'm only using the 30% Supplement (all are pelleted feeds). During the winter, spring & fall they also get soaked beet pulp, and in the spring/summer SmartShine from Smartpak.

*What do you feed your mares in foal?* TC 30% Supplement & beet pulp

*What do you feed your open mares?* Same as above

*What do you feed your foals to yearlings?* Same as above

*What do you feed your stallions?* Same as above

*How much do you feed each horse?* Varies from 1/8-1/2 cup TC 30% Supplement and 1/8-1/2cup soaked beet pulp shreds. Depends on the condition, size of the horse, in last trimester, etc.


----------



## chandab (Apr 8, 2009)

All of mine get grass hay; some homegrown, some purchased.

My main feed is Progressive Nutrition ProAdvantage grass formula (ration balancer), and I also use their growth (usually the sweet version, but sometimes the pelleted; I use the sweet as now and then, my girls get picky while pregnant, and this keeps them eating). And, I also use the Lo-Carb feed, but that's for my senior half-Arab gelding.

*What do you feed your mares in foal?* ProAdv grass and if needed, growth

*What do you feed your open mares?* ProAdv grass

*What do you feed your foals to yearlings?* ProAdv grass and growth

*What do you feed your stallions?* ProAdv grass and if needed, oats

*How much do you feed each horse?* Most of my minis are B-size, so they get 8oz ProAdv daily (about 2/3 cup 2x daily) when open and it varies when they are pregnant (but about 1# daily).


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Apr 9, 2009)

Anybody else willing to share your graining routine?



Please please



:yes I know you all have special feeds and feeding regimens that you stick by, and that have worked for you.

Thanks to all that have responded am looking into the formulas of the Progressive Nutrition, looks like a lot of you use this brand.

Thanks Jill for the KER feeds info. Looking that up to see if anyone has it in my area.





Does anyone feed straight up oats mixed with the other grains?

One more question also



Do you feed your show horses something special. I saw on another post that someone uses I think it was Hooflex for hooves and gives a great coat? Any one use special suppliments for that SHOW HORSE bloom?


----------



## SampleMM (Apr 9, 2009)

Young stock: Equine Jr.

Broodmares: Agway sweet feed 14% protein(for the life of me I can never remember the name) w/ alfalfa mixed hay.

Stallions & Mares: a 50/50 mix of oats and the Agway sweet feed w/ timothy hay.

Many of mine are also on Dac Orange.


----------



## Jill (Apr 9, 2009)

In case it helps, I found on the KER site (not the easiest to navigate...) this info for Maryland





http://ker.com/tmbr/map/us.md.html


----------



## wildoak (Apr 9, 2009)

I fed all Purina products for many many years, but have done some experimenting with the minis and have settled on Safe Choice (or Safe & Sound, very similar products) for almost everyone. I have a few who are on Equine Sr either for weight gain or diet restrictions (post colic surgery). My broodmares/open mares are just on grass & a round bale when the grass is good - through winter they also get a little alfalfa and Safe Choice once a day.

Everyone gets beet pulp, and my show horses, young horses and nursing mares get Platinum Performance. I tweak here and there with other things as needed - BOSS and/or flax seeds sometimes in the spring, Body Builder if I have one that needs a little extra boost.

Coastal hay is most accessible for us so that's what we feed, along with a little alfalfa. I have a couple who can't do the coastal and are on strictly alfalfa.

Jan


----------



## Marty (Apr 9, 2009)

For the past couple of years I have been feeding oats with no problems and my horses looked just fine. Can't complain. I have used crimped and whole but steam rolled is my favorite choice of oats.

Now since I have access to Purina products again, I am feeding Strategy. I still have some tweaking to go on the individual amounts because I'd like to see a couple of more pounds on a two of them, and a little bit less fat on another. But overall, the Strategy is working and also just a dollar difference in price as oats so its also cost effective.

On bad nasty days when the horses do not get to go outside, I also feed soaked beet pulp as a lunch feeding plus hay.

I feed orchard grass hay year round (& pasture after winter) and alfalfa hay when its available.

Free choice minerals and salt blocks always available.

During the winter months where I have no pasture to speak of, horses are in the dry lot with plenty of hay in front of them all day long.


----------



## Matt73 (Apr 9, 2009)

Gro 'n Win all the way



That's all. Stallions get about .5 lbs. per day (1/4lb morning, 1/4 lb night). Lexus, my in-foal mare, gets about the same (a little more now) and will get 1 lb. per day once the baby arrives. Foals are started on Buckeye Foal Starter within a few days of birth (it's a milk based feed). They then start regular Gro'n Win upon weaning. Makes things very simple. Gro 'n Win is 32% protein. It's meant to be fed with grass hay or mixed forage. If feeding alfalfa, there is an Alfa Gro 'n Win with less protein. My guys' coats are awesome and they are very healthy. It's meant to be fed by itself. If extra weight is needed, you add oats and/or Ultimate Finish (high in fat). I can't imagine feeding anything more (they'd be very fat



). If you want to know more about Gro 'n Win (or Buckeye feeds in general) click here:

http://www.buckeyenutrition.com/equine/gronwin.html


----------



## mydaddysjag (Apr 9, 2009)

Show horse: 2 cups Purina Strategy, 1/2 cup alfalfa pellets, 1/2 flake second cutting grass hay, and 1/2 tbsp Equi Omega Complex supplement AM and PM

Then theres Midas who is an idle 3 yo gelding: 1 flake second cut grass hay, 1/2 cup blue seal strider (to keep him happy at feed time when every other horse at the stable is being grained)


----------



## Jill (Apr 9, 2009)

Maxi'sMinis said:


> Do you feed your show horses something special. I saw on another post that someone uses I think it was Hooflex for hooves and gives a great coat? Any one use special suppliments for that SHOW HORSE bloom?


I used to use Select Nu Image coat conditioner and it worked well, but what I later tried and liked better is simply flax seed. I buy it whole and grind it myself. You only use about a tablespoon per horse. It is very inexpensive and really brings out the shine, bloom and gold tones. It even helps them shed easier (but with a show horse, you'd be clipping anyhow).


----------



## mydaddysjag (Apr 9, 2009)

I few new image with BOSS for a year, and honestly, It did nothing for my horse. That horse had a nicer coat on no supplements, and his feed never changed.

The supplement I found that I like right now is called Equi Omega Complex, its made by Uckele. runs about $20 a bucket, and I saw results in 2 weeks. My freshly clipped, not bathed (all winter) horse had a shiny coat. And I'll admit, It's not like I curry my butt off every day, this stuff really works that well.

Laura at Ten L uses hooflex. If I had more horses that needed a coat supplement I would try it out, but it comes in a huge bucket that would go bad before I used it all on my 1 show horse, and its about $60 to $70 a bucket.


----------

